# Male Dove picking on mate- help!



## shannonjc (May 2, 2007)

3 weeks ago I adopted a young female rescued ring-neck dove as a companion to my male rescued ring-neck dove. He has been following her around doing "bow-coos" to get her to mate with him but she tries to get away from him, occasionally hitting him with her wing. He has begun pecking at her feathers and it looks like it hurts! Will this pass, is it normal, and is there any hope of them liking each other? Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It might pass, or not. Some males are aggressive. Even if she decides to mate with him he still could be aggressive.

Reti


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i thnk you better make some arrangement to breed. moment she settles down to a nest box it should stop. most of the time males peck to chase the females to the nest box like saying - stay home and be a house wife.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Ugh MEN


----------



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,


It could just be a pecking order. Since he's the dominant one and has been alone, he might just be pecking her due to like I said a pecking order.

If it starts to get worst, seperate the two from each other. Put her in a cage right next to male's cage. Make sure they can see each other. Give it about 2 or more weeks of seperation, then try to put them together again.

If he still keeps pecking her, than you might need to find a different mate.


I tried this when my male kept attacking my female. I seperated them about 2 weeks and tried again. He didn't attack her anymore!


I hope this helps!GOOD LUCK!!! 






God Bless,
Pigeonboy17


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Shannon,

Good to hear from you. Sounds like Cracker is still being a real pill! Tell him I am going to send Sunny over to kick his tush and teach him how to treat a lady  

Folks, Shannon adopted the little white dove from me and has done everything to try and assure that the new little girl (we hope) is not picked on by Cracker. 

We put Cracker in with several doves .. one of which was Sunny (the one with the Xmas and bracelet nest) .. and she was very aggressive. Ergo, if I need to, I will send Sunny over to straighten Cracker out  

Seriously, Shannon, if the little white dove it just too gentle to stand up to Cracker, we can try another dove for him.

Just let me know.

Terry


----------



## shannonjc (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Terry! I will give Cracker a couple more days to shape up (it's 10:15 at night and I just heard him bow-cooing outside... he's usually never up at this hour!). Maybe Sunny is a better match for him... she's such a tough little cookie. This poor little white dove is so sweet I just feel like she's getting bullied! I'll let you know on Tuesday.

Thanks again!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

shannonjc said:


> Thanks for the tip, Terry! I will give Cracker a couple more days to shape up (it's 10:15 at night and I just heard him bow-cooing outside... he's usually never up at this hour!). Maybe Sunny is a better match for him... she's such a tough little cookie. This poor little white dove is so sweet I just feel like she's getting bullied! I'll let you know on Tuesday.
> 
> Thanks again!


Sounds fine .. will look for your updates or wait to hear from you .. truly .. just "threaten" Cracker with the possibility of Sunny moving in .. betcha he shapes up right away  

Terry


----------



## shannonjc (May 2, 2007)

Hi All,

I don't know what happened, but suddenly the fighting stopped. They just seem happy as clams. I hope it lasts. Polly's got all her feathers back and is looking very beautiful. Thanks for all your help!

Shannon


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Shannon, I'm so glad to hear that they worked it out. It is so frustrating to set up the "perfect" couple and then have there be problems! I just moved my dove/pigeon pair into my second aviary, with young pigeons and two other doves. To my amazement, the only one bothering the new dove is.....the female dove already in there! I took the squirt bottle and "managed" the situation a bit and she has backed off. Seems to be pretty aggressive behavior for a female dove. Either that, or I've someone got a male that looks female and vice versa lol. Congratulations on you new happy couple.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Shannon! I'm glad things seem to have worked out. Post us some pics of the happy couple if you can.

Terry


----------



## shannonjc (May 2, 2007)

*Photos of Cracker and Polly!*

Here are photos of Cracker and Polly...

Cracker has the ring-neck and Polly is all white. I love them!


----------



## shannonjc (May 2, 2007)

*And a photo of their house!*

Here's the "mansion".


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, what a mansion. Lovely.
I am so glad they are getting along now.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely penthouse, and such sweet birds!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the pics, Shannon! Polly and Cracker are just gorgeous, and the mansion is magnificent! Thank you so much for giving these two doves such a lovely home!

Terry


----------

